

PostgreSQL packaging on Mac OS X is a mess - evolve2k
http://blog.ringerc.id.au/2012/09/postgresql-packaging-on-mac-os-x-is-mess.html

======
selenamarie
FYI, I created a wiki page to capture all the different config options you
might be interested in between the various installers:
<http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Installers/Mac_OS_X>

~~~
evolve2k
Awesome, doubly glad I posted the link now!

------
toast0
Is there some software where the packaging on Mac OS X isn't a mess?

